# #5



## sawtooth (Oct 31, 2016)

I shot this little joker last Friday morning. No big story, I was just sitting there when the sun came up and her and a couple friends wandered through. She was the one that offered the best shot, so I took it. Forty yards later I had a little dragging to do. 
Big Jim Buffalo longbow
Wensel Woodsman broadhead
Douglas fir arrow.


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 31, 2016)

Good job.  The critters around there better learn how to dig tunnels to get to the food.


----------



## tee p (Oct 31, 2016)

I think #5 is a big story, good job


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 31, 2016)

Well done Dendy!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 1, 2016)

Good job Dendy those Woodsmans are racking up a lot of kills this year form a lot of different hunters.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Nov 1, 2016)

Always making it look so easy! I know your success keeps most folks on here motivated to get back in the woods! Awesome job man.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 1, 2016)

Looks like a perfect shot, Congrats.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 1, 2016)

Good job and good shot as always D man!


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 2, 2016)

Great shooting as usual!


----------



## Vance Henry (Nov 6, 2016)

Good stuff


----------



## Al33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Congratulations Dendy!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 8, 2016)

When you missed that one, a while back, it musta upset you a bit. Good shooting D.


----------

